
Ubuntu Meltdown patches available - 8_hours_ago
https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-1/
======
8_hours_ago
Ubuntu 16.04 LTS:
[https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-1/](https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-1/)

Ubuntu 14.04 LTS:
[https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-2/](https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-2/)

Ubuntu 17.10:
[https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3523-1/](https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3523-1/)

These are fixes for Meltdown (CVE-2017-5754). Spectre (CVE-2017-5715 and
CVE-2017-5753) will be addressed later. See more information here:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAn...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown)

------
masterleep
No 16.04 rolling HWE kernel update yet, it appears.

------
otterley
Still waiting on new AMIs. _tap tap tap_

